# I think she's a fatty!



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I just finished weighing Quillamina on my new kitchen scale, and, after subtracting the weight of the container I had to put her in to make her stay still, it turns out she's a whopping 579 grams. I mean, she seems to be a fair-sized hedgepig, but...holy crap, should she weigh this much? o-O

You can sort of get an idea of her size from the pictures in her thread, but do you think she might be just a little bit fat? She still rolls up just fine, nice and tight, and I'm not seeing any huge fat deposits on her. << But if she's a colossal lardbutt, I'd kind of like to know so I can do something about it.

Side note: She glared at me after I typed the words 'colossal lardbutt,' I wonder if she somehow knew what I was saying about her...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe Quillamina's just a big hedgie? ^-^"


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope so, I didn't give her permission to be fat. I don't THINK she's overlarge, but I could be wrong.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

She didn't seem fat in her pictures, so I don't think she is, but I mean... I'm not an expert here @[email protected]


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

My largest hedgie is 654g, and she isnt overweight so it depends on her frame size, if she balls up easily she probably isn't fat.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

nikki said:


> if she balls up easily she probably isn't fat.


Oh, she does. She's always curled up in a ridiculously tight ball when it's time for her to get up every day. Little brat would sleep twenty-four seven if I let her.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a fat hog, I'm sure most have seen Shming swimming on youtube, if not, its worth the watch, he floats around on his back like a pool raft. But that's a massive boy, but I guess from the video description it was due to a health problem that required him to be on high fat food.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I just found this on the IHA, it might help you figure out whether she's fat or not

"Of far more use to you than a set of scales is a weekly or monthly visual inspection of your pet's front legs and chin. While a hedgehog in its normal trim will be a bit chubby in these two locations, an obese specimen will have a double chin and "ham-hocks" for legs and sometimes even rolls of fat under the arm-pits. Such animals will be so fat that they will even be incapable of rolling themselves into a ball!"


----------



## ChristinaP (Mar 5, 2009)

Puffers315 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjPQYgT25Q
> 
> That's a fat hog, I'm sure most have seen Shming swimming on youtube, if not, its worth the watch, he floats around on his back like a pool raft. But that's a massive boy, but I guess from the video description it was due to a health problem that required him to be on high fat food.


Yes, it was a prescription food to help keep his bladder clean (Hills C/D) after a severe UTI that took many rounds of antibiotics. Unfortunately, it was very high in fat.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjPQYgT25Q
> That's a fat hog, I'm sure most have seen Shming swimming on youtube


Oh yes, I know of Shming. <3 I used to chat with his humans a lot, before he passed. Poor little fella got sick, mouth tumour, I think.

@Shae: Thanks hon, appreciate it. <3 The only thing that makes Quillamina look like she has more than one chin is the bunching of her skin when she curls up on her back. Ickle piggy wrinkles.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hehe speaking of which, I have noticed you sometimes call hedgehogs hedgepigs.
It sounds so much cuter that way!
Why didn't they name hedgehogs hedgepigs...
Imma start calling them that now ^-^


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Hedge_piggy_ is even cuter. ;D


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> Hedge_piggy_ is even cuter. ;D


Haha, too cute yeah 
Totally calling them that from now on


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

My Hershi has been consistently ~240g (just turned 5 months) and she can't seem to be able to gain weight. I wish she will get chubbier like Quillamina :lol: But I do love Hershi the way she is so I have to be careful with what I wish for


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

She's still young, give her time. I'm sure Hershi will fill out eventually.


----------

